# Reading > Forum Book Club >  September Voting

## Admin

Please vote for the September book.

* = book on this site.

----------


## verybaddmom

i voted for the jade peony, partly because i just bought it and have yet to read it and partly cause it just looks really interesting. 
i dont read too many Canadian authors outside of margaret atwood and timothy findlay. 
apparently this book has a great story cross referencing canadian and chinese cultures, how they try and mesh immigrants and the struggle to maintain identity, etc.

----------


## papayahed

I voted for The Thin Man only because I nominated it and I have the book. Love the movies, so I'm hoping the book follows suit and is even better.

----------


## subterranean

1984 ...........

----------


## baddad

Ditto..........1984

Hmmmm? What is that post doing below me?

----------


## baddad

Ditto..........1984. According to one of my favorite English professors, now retired, George O. railed against the needless but studied abuse of the English language. Simple words are the best words, and a certain miserly attitude, a treatment of words as gold, should dominate any writers craft. 
This same sentiment was closely echoed, indeed harped upon, by Johathan Swift and Ernest Hemingway, among many others. So.....lets read some George and see how he handles this issue. I realize there are many aspects to 1984 that need to be discussed, but this is where my own true interest in this book lies.

----------


## nome1486

I'll admit: I voted for Brothers Karamazov because it's the only choice I have read already. Shameless, I know, especially since I don't know how much time I'll have to discuss it. But I like it because of the depth of the characters. The very first chapter drew me in with its description of Fyodor Dostoevsky, and its closing line promising great things to come: "As a general rule, people, even the wicked, are much more naive and simple-hearted than we suppose. And we ourselves are, too.

----------


## Nemerov

Come on you guys! 
We've all read 84 years ago. It's one of those books that's on every high school book list. That doesn't make it a bad book, not at all. But I think we need to move on now.

Karamazov!

----------


## amuse

yes...but some of us haven't read him in decades.

----------


## Nemerov

There are hundreds of sites, threads, articles on Orwell's book. Now you get the chance to discuss other interesting books. Don't get me wrong, it's a masterwork, but I feel like it's been analyzed enough now.

----------


## Lizzie

Hello again! 

I would just like to say that educative systems are different from country to country and tend to give more emphasis to national literature and national authors. So, i can say that Orwell's book was never in my high school book list, and i had'n yet the opportunity to read it. 
As for Nemerov's second argument, the fact that there are already hundreds of sites, threads and articles on "1984" doesn´t mean that we can´t discuss it here too and "hear" new, unheard opinions and ideas about the subject; which is very likely to happen because a book impresses different people in different ways and even those who already read it once may see it in another light because they've lived since then and were changed by their life's experiences and the maturity that comes with it.

Best Compliments to all,
Liz

----------


## amuse

> There are hundreds of sites, threads, articles on Orwell's book. Now you get the chance to discuss other interesting books. Don't get me wrong, it's a masterwork, but I feel like it's been analyzed enough now.


it is still entirely permissible/encouraged to discuss other works/authors. also, i for one don't frequent other lit sites that discuss his works, and there _is_ an entire section on this forum dedicated to the man. if you feel this has been discussed/analyzed enough, by all means ignore threads pertaining to 1984 and focus on other books; there are plenty here. the search engine is a great place to start.

----------


## earth

> Come on you guys! 
> We've all read 84 years ago. It's one of those books that's on every high school book list. That doesn't make it a bad book, not at all. But I think we need to move on now.
> 
> Karamazov!


I never read it in high school.... lol. I agree though. Talk about beating a book to death.

----------

